# Best rest for finger shooters!



## GBUSMCR

I am in the same boat and the search is on for sure. Most recommend finding an old used one such as the NAP or Caviler plunger/flipper. I've looked at the Bo-Doodle Pro 500, Whisker Biscuit, etc. If you are lucky, you may have a pro shop close by with someone on staff who actually shoots fingers. Every shop I've been in so far, the staff is helpful but all shoot releases. I am thinking of going from the heavy arrow/broad-head combo (over 600 gr) to more of a mid weight combo so wondering if there is a better rest for that combo.


----------



## big cypress

had a pro 500 and didn't care for it . felt arrows were hitting rest which may have been poor release on my part . but it was HEAVY . think finger shooters try timberdoodle [which i also didn't like] . meant to buy a lot of two rests on ebay yesterday and forgot [second time that has happened ] .


----------



## whitebuck

If you can't find a store with a Golden Key Star Hunter in then the Timberdoodle is a very good finger shooting rest, I have one on my 3D bow, shoots well


----------



## NeilM

I have used Cavalier Free Flyte rests for years; they are simple to set up and adjust and I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## eric schmaus

The best was the NAP plunger rest, but they dont make them anymore. I got lucky and found a new one on here. Id try a center rest flipper or flipper 2 with plunger.


----------



## catkinson

I like the nap flipper rest mentioned.


----------



## Madlaz

Try the brite site pro tuner with the jesse mt and the target hunter blade simply awesome easy to set up shoots great.


----------



## whitebuck

Starting at $95 ..... you have to be joking


----------



## Madlaz

you got to look in classifieds got all mine for less than 60.00


----------



## zestycj7

I use a Cavalier spring button with a home made magnetic flipper rest.



















I do have a few extra ones like this if you would want to try it out, you pay for shipping, about 3 bucks any where in the states.







Don.


----------



## GBUSMCR

The Pro Tuner with VERTI-KLIK Jesse Mount is $140. It looks good but $140 to try makes me hesitant. Really a release rest and you would still have to add plunger.


----------



## myya

I use the old Golden Key Futura Medallion rest with a berger button. Also called Arro-Trac / Arro-Trac Hunter. I have it on all 4 of my bows. Once it is setup you don't have to fuss with it unless you change arrow diameters. I have used this rest from fast thin carbon arrows all the way to 2512 target arrows. I do modify the launcher slightly to hold the arrow on better so it don't fall off when drawing back.
I have used the Timberdoodle in the past. Good rest.
I have used the Cavalier Super Flyte rest in the past. It was good but the wire launcher gave out on me when I needed it most. It must have been the 10,000th arrow, or so, I put thru it.
I have even tried drop-away rest for awhile. That was the shortest time of my shooting career.
This is my 2 cents.
I hope this helps.
Thanks for being a fellow finger shooter.
Myya

View attachment 1126293


----------



## TXRodLauncher

You guys have all been a big help, Much Obliged for the responses.


----------



## Madlaz

no need for plunger if you use the target hunter blade it cradles your arrows awesome


----------



## Pierre Couture

NAP Centerest Flipper. As simple as it gets, easy to tune, and reliable.


----------



## IBBW

Springy!!!


----------



## Madlaz

Zesty do you ever answer your pms


----------



## zestycj7

PM sent.
Don.



Madlaz said:


> Zesty do you ever answer your pms


----------



## Madlaz

Thanks Don i got it look forward to try your homemade rest will report back how it works.Laz


----------



## aussiejas

ive used a wb for years and never had any problems ,,cheers jas


----------



## Rhys A

Springy !! 

The Star Hunter is also great , and there is a similar version made by Brite site ( not 100% if these are still available anymore )


----------



## Robert58

New Star Hunter on ebay now.

I shoot the Golden Key Superstar rest.

Robert


----------



## StringHusher

I'm also a Golden Key Superstar shooter. I've been told that these are no longer in production, so if you have any spares, they may be good sellers. I've got 2 extras with some other spare parts, but would be reluctant to part with them. The Timberdoodle is a great alternative, mentioned above by Whitebuck.


----------



## wchamp06

NeilM said:


> I have used Cavalier Free Flyte rests for years; they are simple to set up and adjust and I have never had a problem with them.


Me too. wchamp06


----------



## b0w_bender

For hunting I really prefer the Whisker Biscuit. Initially I was completely skeptical thinking it if it didn't incorporate a cushion plunger then it would be inadequate for a finger shooter. Boy was I wrong. What I find is that as the archers paradox flexes the arrow the whiskers act as a double sided cushion plunger acing on both the bow in the middle and the flex on the nock end. I find it is incredibly easy to tune in comparison to the cushion plunger based rests. True if it gets wet and then freezes it become totally useless but since our season is in September with average temperatures near 80 that's not a problem.

I do still use a cushion plunger and magnetic flipper on my Vegas bow but 3D and hunting is all whisker baby! This is the magnetic flipper I made and use for indoor.


----------



## BOHO

b0w_bender said:


> For hunting I really prefer the Whisker Biscuit. Initially I was completely skeptical thinking it if it didn't incorporate a cushion plunger then it would be inadequate for a finger shooter. Boy was I wrong. What I find is that as the archers paradox flexes the arrow the whiskers act as a double sided cushion plunger acing on both the bow in the middle and the flex on the nock end. I find it is incredibly easy to tune in comparison to the cushion plunger based rests. True if it gets wet and then freezes it become totally useless but since our season is in September with average temperatures near 80 that's not a problem.
> 
> I do still use a cushion plunger and magnetic flipper on my Vegas bow but 3D and hunting is all whisker baby! This is the magnetic flipper I made and use for indoor.


I have to ask. Does that bow mean it's money? lol


----------



## JMLOWE

I have has good luck with the Star Hunter and NAP 750 rests. Here recently I been shooting the Free Flyte rest with magnet (can't think of the exact name) and have been pleased, easy to set up and tune and is easy on my 5" feathers.


----------



## marcusjb

Timberdoodle has been on my bow for several years. I much prefer it over the flipper rest. Your arrow is much less likely to fall off when drawing, and the cushion is easier to adjust. The centerest flipper has no adjustment.


----------



## Finger_Flinger

Just bought a NIB NAP Plungerest off of ebay for $20 shipped. I sold one last year for $35 used. It's my favorite rest.


----------



## 2413gary

Springy and feathers just to easy


----------



## 2413gary

Springy they cost about a whole $1.25 for the spring from Norris Archery


----------



## big cypress

about the nap rest for $20 , i told you guys about 10 days ago they are on ebay for $12 shipped . i was tempted to buy all of them [11] but didn't want to beat anybody out of the opportunity to get one .


----------



## BowPilot

I use a QAD Hunter dropaway. Shoots great.


----------



## Kid's Pastor

Pierre Couture said:


> NAP Centerest Flipper. As simple as it gets, easy to tune, and reliable.


I have used a lot of different ones from the G.K. StarHunter to the Bodoodle, and I always come back to the NAP Centerest Flipper.


----------



## ebutler

I agree with Bow Bender I shoot the w biscuit for hunting and nap flipper during the rest of the year.My protec with the biscuit shoots my razor tricks just like the field points.


----------



## Kid's Pastor

My friend uses a W.B. and has no problems, plus he has been very successful taking deer and elk in the past. We were out this last weekend elk hunting (I was calling, bum shoulder) and he had no problem taking grouse with his blunt and when he shot the broadhead target out to 30 yards he was dead on...hmm maybe I should look at a W.B.??


----------



## woody912

shot NAP CenterRest for yrs but now shooting Octane Hostage Pro that I took the left brush out of after a lot of experimentation. Very happy with my arrow flight and I retain the advantage of a capture rest


----------



## bya1973

Do you have any more of the above rests for sale?


----------



## bya1973

Do you have one of the above rests for sale?


----------



## thegoodnews

Having used both springy and free flyte. I like the free flyte as it's more forgiving on incorrect arrows than the springy.


----------



## Metaleer

Timberdoodle II is my rest of choice for both hunting and target. Have been using it for over 3 years now on 4 different bows and will not use another rest. When properly set up I do not think there is a finer rest.


----------



## boilybob

shot barebow for over 30 years and used a variety of rests but find the simplicity and stamina of the good old springy rest my favourite choice.


----------



## Astroguy

A good plunger with a magnetic wire is the most commonly used arrow rest for finger shooting. I would use a Shibuya DX plunger with a Terry rest. Then get into a more expensive wire rest when you want to keep up with the Jones'. Many shooters still use the Hoyt stick on's. But I prefer something that cant come unglued at the wrong time.


----------



## abe archer

Golden Key Superstar rest. The only one I can get to shoot. Your need to buy some and just try them.


----------



## ToSi

I use a regular compound rest with a blade launcher. I just take a wide blade for a medium diameter shaft, so the shaft sits a little deep in the launcher. Very easy tuning, since u can adjust up and down. Befor that I used a fall away rest. That works well too. Before that I used a springi. That did the job also but was much harder to adjust.


----------

